# XPATH Intelligent suchen in XML Dokumenten



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Hier findet ihr eine spitzen Einführung zum Thema suchen in XML Dokumenten mit XPath:

XPath Tutorial

http://www.zvon.org/xxl/XPathTutorial/General_ger/examples.html

Gruß Tom


----------

